# Snowboarding Lingo for Newbies



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Just wondering if you can share some essential boarding "lingo" for a newbie like myself? I'm sure I know quite a bit, but what are the key slangs?

Thanks,

Snowwarrior


----------



## nerickson (Jan 19, 2011)

***** *****


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny story. I had some friends out from AZ and I said It looks like its dumping in the mountains. Friends were confused. Dumping?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Epic 2nd post. Wonder where this will lead?


Dammit, we so need that eating popcorn emoticon...






Do you all realise how much restraint i'm exercising by not posting something crass like _*feltching*_ and or *rimjob*? 



Ooops


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

3 words, any combination or sequence, used frequently, with varied exclamation

fuckin 
epic 
brah


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

grafta said:


> Do you all realise how much restraint i'm exercising by not posting something crass like _*feltching*_ and or *rimjob*?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops


:laugh:

Wheres that vid for shit snowboarders say


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Jollybored said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Wheres that vid for shit snowboarders say


Shit Snowboarders Say - YouTube


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

POW! 

that's all you need to know brah …


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Shits rad
Shits gay
Shits gnarly
Shits Tight
Shits whack


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Use of "gnar"...



"I say, Crenshaw, perhaps a spot of shredding upon the gnar?"

"Indubitably, Watson, I heartily concur. Let us proceed forthwith."


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that was bannger :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The person in the middle on a three seat lift is the Lucky Pierre


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Get comfortable with words like like Sick!, Gnarly!, Steazy!, and bro, or brah, or even bruh. So if you hear someone say, "Whoa Brah, that was the gnarliest line I have seen. And that sick back five was so steazy!", just know that he's making sense somewhere and smile and nod.


----------



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks "brah" that's awesome...........thanks to all the posts.........I'm lovin the slang already.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

Simpsons said it best

Dolph: Woah! Phat five forty!
Nelson: I’m getting aggro on this kicker!
Bart: Stomp that pickle revert!
Otto: Excellent! Your lingo is progressing nicely.
Bart: Can I go to the bathroom?
Otto: Uh-uh…say it in snowboard!
Bart: Umm…I gotta blast a dookie?
Otto: Blast away, little man!


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Lmao, this thread is filled with win


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

bebop_monk said:


> Lmao, this thread is filled with win


Sarcasm?


.....


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

grafta said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> 
> .....


This is our future. 

Also, hate the term Brah. Never understood why guys would talk about bras so much...

(Didn't help the Californian chick explaining it to me threw both her arms behind her while saying it. I was just even more confused )


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

snowwarrior said:


> Thanks "brah" that's awesome...........thanks to all the posts.........I'm lovin the slang already.


Unless you're drinking a natty and rocking some '80s gear listening to brostep while jerking off your buddy in the lift line, don't say "brah"


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

honeycomb said:


> Unless you're drinking a natty and rocking some '80s gear listening to brostep while jerking off your buddy in the lift line, don't say "brah"


:laugh: Post of the thread right there! :laugh:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Take It to the Next Level - YouTube

We mock the video above so much it's almost becoming a habit =[ 
:O
Sometimes it's pretty painful listening to some of this guys.. maybe I'm to old ;O 

I must admit.. I've used "nasty" and "sick" plenty of times.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

I cringe every time I hear gnarly - no offense to anyone here. It's just one of those words that I dislike... sort of how most people don't like the word 'moist'.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Take It to the Next Level - YouTube
> 
> We mock the video above so much it's almost becoming a habit =[
> :O
> ...


that was awesome! the OG bros!



icydog said:


> ... sort of how most people don't like the word 'moist'.


haha, moist. In one of my "groups" of friends there is a girl we hang out with who hates the word moist...so we try to incorporate it into about every sentence we can. it is so funny seeing her expressions


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

"I say, Crenshaw, I was somewhat taken aback at your lack of steeze on that last back 7. I am fairly certain that you missed the grab."

"A fair comment, Watson. Perhaps a brief respite with some recreational drugs will improve my concentration."

Yeah, we talk funny in Canada.

(tuque)


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

:laugh: sounds more british than canadian, not enough 'eh


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

that's how South Park plays us.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I know, I've been to canadia a couple times, not many of you actually say 'eh, kinda dissapointed me at first  And I didn't see any flapping heads either...Still I imagine the conversation to go more like this-

'eh Francois, you appeared rather stoney baloney on that five forty executed backside

Shut yer mouth ya hoser, I was gettin steezy with yer ma' before you were born

That was rather uncalled for 'eh, I'll be showing your sister my frontside 9 later...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Damn, you _have_ been to Canada.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Just Niagra Falls area twice and western Toronto area once, mostly touristy spots but met a few nice locals. I must say I really was disappointed at the serious lack of flapping heads and 'eh 

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

honeycomb said:


> Just Niagra Falls area twice and western Toronto area once, mostly touristy spots but met a few nice locals. I must say I really was disappointed at the serious lack of flapping heads and 'eh
> 
> :thumbsup:



What aboot cars with square wheels...do they have those, eh?


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

:dunno: I don't live there, ask Donutz aboot what they do deep in dat der icy farrest...


----------



## rideforcancer (Jan 25, 2012)

just remember there is no I in FRENDS!!!


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Forget the lingo, just roll up to the hill, gear up, wipe off your gogs, check the avy conditions, hold a safety meeting, shred some gnar pow down a newly scoped out line in waist deep freshies, score some snow bunnies, and you'll def have an epic sesh that'll stoke you out for sure as long as conditions are all time bro!!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

S4Shredr said:


> Forget the lingo, just roll up to the hill, gear up, wipe off your gogs, check the avy conditions, hold a safety meeting, shred some gnar pow down a newly scoped out line in waist deep freshies, score some snow bunnies, and you'll def have an epic sesh that'll stoke you out for sure as long as conditions are all time bro!!!


signature material right there! :laugh:


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Donutz, now this is how I'm asking my friends if they want to go boarding....

"What say you good sir, perhaps a spot of shredding upon the gnar tomorrow after brunch?"


Damn Canabrits making me talk like them....


----------

